# Block specific module by udev on specific Hardware ?

## MaDDeePee

Hello,

i like to prevent my "04:00.2 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 1ad8 (rev a1)"  from be taken by the xhci_pci module at boot:

```
lspci -nnk -d 10de:1ad8

04:00.2 USB controller [0c03]: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:1ad8] (rev a1)

        Subsystem: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:12a6]

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: xhci_pci

```

Is there a way to tell UDEV that "10de:1ad8" must not use this module?

I like this controller to be taken by "Kernel driver in use: vfio-pci" instead and even that i got this:

```

/etc/modprobe.d/vfio.conf

--------------------------------------

options vfio-pci ids=10de:1e87,10de:10f8,10de:1ad8,10de:1ad9

install vfio-pci /opt/virt-tools/vfio-pci-override.sh

```

...xhci_hcd is loading faster. When i disable it in kernel, it works - but then its missing for all other usb3 controllers ^^

Thanks <3

----------

